# Home theatre planning 5.1 or 7.1



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

How far is your seating from the back wall?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: 5.1 or 7.1*

That is plenty large enough for a 7.1 set up. Even if you don't do it, pull wire now in case you change your mind later. I would also wire for Dolby Atmos (4 speaker locations in the ceiling--could be the next thing). I would also wire for multiple sub locations.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

sdurani said:


> How far is your seating from the back wall?


It will be about half a metre off the back wall I'm thinking.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Tonto said:


> That is plenty large enough for a 7.1 set up. Even if you don't do it, pull wire now in case you cange your mind later. I would also wire for Dolby Atmos (4 speaker locations in the ceiling--could be the next thing). I would also wire for multiple sub locations.


yeah good idea, at least the cables would be there if needed. 
Atmos wow. That's a lot of speakers, I haven't heard of that format yet, I will look into it, thanks


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: 5.1 or 7.1*

That close to the back wall won't give you enough separation between the side speakers and rear speakers to make a 7.1 set-up worthwhile. 

Instead, I would place the ADP-590 surrounds straddling the back corners of the room, so that their two sets of drivers bounce off the side and rear walls, creating an enveloping surround field. 

BTW, why so far back in a 6m long room? Do you have a big screen that requires you sitting that far back?


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

sdurani said:


> That close to the back wall won't give you enough separation between the side speakers and rear speakers to make a 7.1 set-up worthwhile. Instead, I would place the ADP-590 surrounds straddling the back corners of the room, so that their two sets of drivers bounce off the side and rear walls, creating an enveloping surround field. BTW, why so far back in a 6m long room? Do you have a big screen that requires you sitting that far back?


 I was hoping to have a front row, but I guess it depends on what's comfortable distance from the screen, which leads me to another question, whats the ideal screen size would be haha


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: 5.1 or 7.1*

Screen size depends on how far you are from the screen (viewing distance) and how large an image you want to see (viewing angle). 

If you're going to do two rows, then I would use the back row (.5m from back wall) for overflow seating and make the front row (2m from the back wall) the main listening position. 

With the main listening position 2m from the back wall, you'll be an ideal candidate for a 7.1 set-up. Place your ADP speakers directly to the sides of the front row and place another pair of speakers about 2.5m apart on the back wall. 

That should give you excellent wrap-around envelopment as well as distinct rear-vs-side separation in the surround field.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

sdurani said:


> Screen size depends on how far you are from the screen (viewing distance) and how large an image you want to see (viewing angle). If you're going to do two rows, then I would use the back row (.5m from back wall) for overflow seating and make the front row (2m from the back wall) the main listening position. With the main listening position 2m from the back wall, you'll be an ideal candidate for a 7.1 set-up. Place your ADP speakers directly to the sides of the front row and place another pair of speakers about 2.5m apart on the back wall. That should give you excellent wrap-around envelopment as well as distinct rear-vs-side separation in the surround field.


thanks mate, you're advise is very helpful, and also makes sense.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 5.1 or 7.1*

So it appears your room is about 19.5 feet long and 15 feet wide.
My room is 16.5 feet long and 14 1/2 feet wide. I have a 11.2 setup with a 100 inch 16x9 screen. My first row of recliners is 10 feet from the screen. I would recommend a minimum wiring for 7.2. Highly recommend a wiring of 9.2 and if you feel brave go the full distance of 11.2 or 11.4.

From my experience: When my house was built I had them wire the room for 5.1. I later decided to make it 7.2 and quickly moved to 11.4. Adding wire after the build can be very complicated and frustrating. The negligible cost of running the additional wire while having the house built is well worth it should you expand speakers, and likely will if you only start with 5.1. This is an addictive hobby  Feel free to browse my build thread or finished build photos.

Keeping this all in mind (how many speakers) when you go about purchasing a receiver. Ensure it has the capability to expand should you choose to later down the line.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Weird, why does it look like I started this thread (post # 1) when that was a reply from another thread?


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

sdurani said:


> Weird, why does it look like I started this thread (post # 1) when that was a reply from another thread?


yeah I made a mistake and posted it in the wrong section, I think some body has helped me out and put it in the right section now


----------

